# HI everyone form Spain



## fvgarcia (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi everyone.
I just discovered your forum and I present my 2015 Audi TT 2.0 tfsi 230 hp quattro, the extras that it has are the following:

- Pearly white
-Package S line interior and exterior
-Rims in 19 inches
-Front and rear parking sensors
-Xenon headlights
-Rain and light sensor
-Lane assist
-High beam assist
-Signal assist
-Cruise control
-Browser
-Interior lighting package
-Audi Sound System
-12.3 "Virtual Cockpit
-S line sports seats in leather and heated.

I´m from Spain, I hope to learn a lot with you, since there is usually not much information about the TT on the internet. Thanks.

Photos:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome my friend . 
Where from in Spain are you .
Nice car and nice views

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome!! beautiful car.
I am also from Spain, from the north of Spain.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

